# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  حد نصاب رتبه دانشگاه ازاد های برتر کشور

## Mohammad DH

هرچی قلمچی تو امار دانشگاه های دولتی خوب کار کرده واسه ازاد گند زده هیچ تخمین درستی از علوم تحقیقات و تهران جنوب و... نیست 
یکی اینکه کدوم بهتره (برای رشته مکانیک و مواد) و با چه رتبه ای می گیره رشته ریاضی منطقه۱ 
کسی می دونه کمک کنه لطفا

----------


## Mohammad DH

up

----------


## nikra

من پارسال کنکور داشتم مکانیک مرکز قبول شدم البته تهران جنوبو از عمد بعد از مرکز زدم چون برام راهش سخت بود.ترازم 6هزار و خورده ای بود ازاد فقط و فقط تراز زیرگروه مهمه نه رتبه در سهمیه و..مکانیک علوم تحقیقات هم با تراز 8000 قبول میشی

----------


## Mohammad DH

> من پارسال کنکور داشتم مکانیک مرکز قبول شدم البته تهران جنوبو از عمد بعد از مرکز زدم چون برام راهش سخت بود.ترازم 6هزار و خورده ای بود ازاد فقط و فقط تراز زیرگروه مهمه نه رتبه در سهمیه و..مکانیک علوم تحقیقات هم با تراز 8000 قبول میشی


ترازم 6430 شده به نظرت مکانیک تهران جنوب میارم؟
راستی یه چی دیگه از دانشگات راضی ای؟ سطح علمی و فضا امکانات کارگاه و...

----------


## E.H.S.A.N

> من پارسال کنکور داشتم مکانیک مرکز قبول شدم البته تهران جنوبو از عمد بعد از مرکز زدم چون برام راهش سخت بود.ترازم 6هزار و خورده ای بود ازاد فقط و فقط تراز زیرگروه مهمه نه رتبه در سهمیه و..مکانیک علوم تحقیقات هم با تراز 8000 قبول میشی


فناوری اطلاعات و کامپیوتر علوم تحقیقات چه ترازی میخواد؟
واحد تهران شمال چی؟

----------


## nikra

> ترازم 6430 شده به نظرت مکانیک تهران جنوب میارم؟
> راستی یه چی دیگه از دانشگات راضی ای؟ سطح علمی و فضا امکانات کارگاه و...


lمتاسفانه یا خوشبختانه من کامپیوتر روزانه قبول شدم و مکانیک تهران مرکز نرفتم ولی شنیدم که دانشکده فنی مهندسی پونک تهران مرکز  نوسازه و امکاناتش عالیه

----------


## nikra

> فناوری اطلاعات و کامپیوتر علوم تحقیقات چه ترازی میخواد؟
> واحد تهران شمال چی؟


علوم تحقیقات فکر نمیکنم رشته های کامپیوتری داشته باشه حتی برقم نداره! تمرکزش رو تحصیلات تکمیلیه .مقطع لیسانس رشته هایی مثل مکانیک نفت و پلیمر و مهندسی پزشکی و مواد داره
واحد تهران شمال به نسبت واحد ضعیفیه البته فکر کنم از غرب و شرق بهتر باشه، یعنی در حد جنوب ومرکز و علوم تحقیقات نیست برای رشته های فنی این سه ازاد بهترینن با تراز حدود 5000 وشاید یه خوردم کمتر ای تی شمالو میشه اورد

----------


## Mohammad DH

> lمتاسفانه یا خوشبختانه من کامپیوتر روزانه قبول شدم


دولتی کجا قبول شدی؟ اگه الان بر می گشتیم به پارسال بازم نمی رفتی ازاد؟
مرسی از این که وقت می ذاری جواب می دی

----------


## nikra

> دولتی کجا قبول شدی؟ اگه الان بر می گشتیم به پارسال بازم نمی رفتی ازاد؟
> مرسی از این که وقت می ذاری جواب می دی


صنعتی کرمانشاه ،
من راستش مکانیک میخواستم توی کارنامه سبزم هم بعد از رشته ی قبولیم شبانه محقق اردبیلی مکانیک رو قبول شده بودم ولی من دوست پدرم دانشگاه تهران مرکز استاد گروه عمرانه بهم گفت کامپیوتر دولتی رو برو !و همینظور یکی از فامیلامون که برق تبریز بود کلا تحت تاثیر حرف بقیه رفتم کامپیوتر. البته الان نسبتا از درسای اصلیم خوشم اومده خدا روشکر،ولی اگه برگردم به پارسال میرم ازاد چون این مساله که نرفتم دنبال علاقم داره روحمو ازار میده هرچند که ممکنه توی رشته فعلیم نسبت به مکانیک خیلی موفق تر باشم

----------


## Mohammad DH

> صنعتی کرمانشاه ،
> من راستش مکانیک میخواستم توی کارنامه سبزم هم بعد از رشته ی قبولیم شبانه محقق اردبیلی مکانیک رو قبول شده بودم ولی من دوست پدرم دانشگاه تهران مرکز استاد گروه عمرانه بهم گفت کامپیوتر دولتی رو برو !و همینظور یکی از فامیلامون که برق تبریز بود کلا تحت تاثیر حرف بقیه رفتم کامپیوتر. البته الان نسبتا از درسای اصلیم خوشم اومده خدا روشکر،ولی اگه برگردم به پارسال میرم ازاد چون این مساله که نرفتم دنبال علاقم داره روحمو ازار میده هرچند که ممکنه توی رشته فعلیم نسبت به مکانیک خیلی موفق تر باشم


کرمانشاه چطوره به نظرت یعنی اگه مکانیک تهران جنوب و مکانیک کرمانشاه رو قبول شدم کدوم برم؟ 
فضای دانشگاهتون امکاناتش استاداش و...

----------


## E.H.S.A.N

> علوم تحقیقات فکر نمیکنم رشته های کامپیوتری داشته باشه حتی برقم نداره! تمرکزش رو تحصیلات تکمیلیه .مقطع لیسانس رشته هایی مثل مکانیک نفت و پلیمر و مهندسی پزشکی و مواد داره
> واحد تهران شمال به نسبت واحد ضعیفیه البته فکر کنم از غرب و شرق بهتر باشه، یعنی در حد جنوب ومرکز و علوم تحقیقات نیست برای رشته های فنی این سه ازاد بهترینن با تراز حدود 5000 وشاید یه خوردم کمتر ای تی شمالو میشه اورد


ممنون بابت اطلاعاتت
حالا همون رشته کامپیوتر،توی دانشگاه های آزادی که توی تهران هست،بهترینش چیه؟مرکز؟جنوب؟غرب؟و تراز اونا چطوری میشه

----------


## sepanta1990

> من پارسال کنکور داشتم مکانیک مرکز قبول شدم البته تهران جنوبو از عمد بعد از مرکز زدم چون برام راهش سخت بود.ترازم 6هزار و خورده ای بود ازاد فقط و فقط تراز زیرگروه مهمه نه رتبه در سهمیه و..مکانیک علوم تحقیقات هم با تراز 8000 قبول میشی


سلام

یعنی چی فقط تراز زیر گروه مهمه. اومدیم و ۱۰۰۰ نفر ترازشون بالای ۸۰۰۰ شد.همه هم مکانیک زدن. تکلیف چیه؟

----------


## nikra

> سلام
> 
> یعنی چی فقط تراز زیر گروه مهمه. اومدیم و ۱۰۰۰ نفر ترازشون بالای ۸۰۰۰ شد.همه هم مکانیک زدن. تکلیف چیه؟


 :Yahoo (21):  یعنی بر اساس تراز زیرگروه رتبه بندی میشن برای ورود به یه رشته  این اساس انتخاب رشته ازاده  یه کارنامه قبولی ازاد رو ببینید نحوه ی قبولیشو متوجه میشید

----------


## nikra

> ممنون بابت اطلاعاتت
> حالا همون رشته کامپیوتر،توی دانشگاه های آزادی که توی تهران هست،بهترینش چیه؟مرکز؟جنوب؟غرب؟و تراز اونا چطوری میشه


پارسال یه فایل http://dl.konkour.org/tarazdaneshgahazad.pdf دانلود کرده بودم اطلاعات کامل و تراز های ازاد های با کنکور داره البته اطلاعاتش برای سال 92 فکر کنم

----------


## sepanta1990

> یعنی بر اساس تراز زیرگروه رتبه بندی میشن برای ورود به یه رشته


چه فرقی با سراسری کرد؟؟ مگه سراسری غیر اینه؟

----------


## nikra

> چه فرقی با سراسری کرد؟؟ مگه سراسری غیر اینه؟


سنجش رتبه در منطقه براش مهمه وبومی پذیری رو هم حساب میکنه ولی ازاد ملاکش فقط تراز

----------


## sepanta1990

> سنجش رتبه در منطقه براش مهمه وبومی پذیری رو هم حساب میکنه ولی ازاد ملاکش فقط تراز


یعنی ازاد رتبه کشوری تو زیر گروه براش مهمه؟ تو کارنامه مینویسه این رتبه رو؟

----------


## nikra

> کرمانشاه چطوره به نظرت یعنی اگه مکانیک تهران جنوب و مکانیک کرمانشاه رو قبول شدم کدوم برم؟ 
> فضای دانشگاهتون امکاناتش استاداش و...


  هر چند اینجا تایپک ازاده ولی کرمانشاه برای ریاضی دولتی دو دانشگاه رازی و صنعتی رو داره من صنعتیم ،رازی امکاناتش بهتره صنعتی کرمانشاه امکانات سخت افزاریش خوب نیست و تو ذوق میزنه فعلا ساختموناش اجاره ای هست و سه دانشکده ی انرژی و فناوری(کامپیوتری ها)و مدیریت مهندسی داره البته کنار دانشکده کشاورزی رازی دارن یه ساختمون جدید و بزرگ و میگن خیلی با امکانات و ازمایشگاه های عالی میسازن برای صنعتی مسوولین که میگن مراحل اخرشه و از ترم بعد رشته های مکانیک و شیمی و.. یعنی دانشکده انرژی و مدیریت میره اونجا  :Yahoo (35): ولی معلوم نیست کی برن !اما صنعتی بچه های درس خونی داره تو مهندسی شیمی معروفه تو کشور ،المپیاد رباتیک و شیمی کشور چند تا مقام اورده امسال رتبه 7 ارشد م.شیمی رو داشت یکی از بچه های سخت افزاری با سهمیه شاگرد اولی امسال رفت شریف و حدود چهار پنج تا رتبه ی تک رقمی و دو رقمی ارشد ای تی و سخت افزار داشتیم امسال،خلاصه بچه هاش حسابی میخونن!استادا خیلیاشون به نسبت جوون هستن البته بعضی از این جوون تر ها نسبت به استادای دیگه سر کلاس انرژی بیشتری برای یاد دادن به دانشجو میذارن 
فنی تهران جنوب هم یه دانشکده بسیار معروفه یه انتخاب خوب برای مهندسیاس اگه تهران زندگی میکنی باید درنظر بگیری که تهران جنوب رفتن شاید از رفت و امد و اقامت برات راحت تره ب هر حال تصمیم با خود شخصه که چه اولویت هایی داره و کدومو ترجیح میده

----------


## nikra

> یعنی ازاد رتبه کشوری تو زیر گروه براش مهمه؟ تو کارنامه مینویسه این رتبه رو؟


بله ،توی کارنامه کنکور همش مشخصه دیگه توی همون جدولا

----------


## xak

رتبه کشوری 8995، تراز 9هزار، آزاد قبول شده تا حالا ؟  :Yahoo (35): 
پزشکی ، دارو!

----------


## nikra

> رتبه کشوری 8995، تراز 9هزار، آزاد قبول شده تا حالا ؟ 
> پزشکی ، دارو!


دوست عزیز من تجربی نیستم ولی شانس داری نگران نباش فکر میکنم داروی ازاد دامغان دیگه حتما قبولی پزشکی تنکابن و... هم  احتمال داره برو تو همین تایپک چند تا پست بالاتر لینک تراز ازاد ها رو گذاشتم اما برای سال 92 هست

----------


## alilord

> هرچی قلمچی تو امار دانشگاه های دولتی خوب کار کرده واسه ازاد گند زده هیچ تخمین درستی از علوم تحقیقات و تهران جنوب و... نیست 
> یکی اینکه کدوم بهتره (برای رشته مکانیک و مواد) و با چه رتبه ای می گیره رشته ریاضی منطقه۱ 
> کسی می دونه کمک کنه لطفا


ببین،ازاد هرچی بری اصلا مهم نیست،تکمیل ظرفیت هرچی بخوای میتونی بری با هر رتبه ای!
من دوستام تهران غرب بودن،تکمیل ظرفیت رفتن تهران مرکز ! اونم عمران(عمران کلا سال قبل ترکوند،رتبه های خوب میخواست!)
یعنی یکی از دوستام مستقیم،با رتبه 6000 عمران تهران مرکز قبولید،بعد اون یکی توی تکمیل ظرفیت با رتبه 28000 اومد پیشش !
کلا من 99% دوستام دانشگاه ازادن!سوال داشتی بگو  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## E.H.S.A.N

> ببین،ازاد هرچی بری اصلا مهم نیست،تکمیل ظرفیت هرچی بخوای میتونی بری با هر رتبه ای!
> من دوستام تهران غرب بودن،تکمیل ظرفیت رفتن تهران مرکز ! اونم عمران(عمران کلا سال قبل ترکوند،رتبه های خوب میخواست!)
> یعنی یکی از دوستام مستقیم،با رتبه 6000 عمران تهران مرکز قبولید،بعد اون یکی توی تکمیل ظرفیت با رتبه 28000 اومد پیشش !
> کلا من 99% دوستام دانشگاه ازادن!سوال داشتی بگو


شما درمورد هزینه هر ترم رشته کامپیوتر *و* صنایع و مکانیک اطلاعی داری؟همون دانشگاه آزاد های واحد جنوب ،شمال ،مرکز

----------


## biology115

سلام دوستان
خسته نباشید
به نظر شما احتمال پذیرش پرستاری آزاد بیشتره یا علوم آزمایشگاهی؟
مرسی
منطقه 3

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

من فوق لیسانس مکانیک دارم.
هم لیسانس و فوق رو سراسری روزانه بودم.
یونی تبریز هم که بعد تهران و اصفهان بهترین یونی ایرانه واسه مکانیک!
سوال داشتین بفرمایین.

----------


## biology115

> من فوق لیسانس مکانیک دارم.
> هم لیسانس و فوق رو سراسری روزانه بودم.
> یونی تبریز هم که بعد تهران و اصفهان بهترین یونی ایرانه واسه مکانیک!
> سوال داشتین بفرمایین.


جناب خسته نباشید

به نظر شما احتمال پذیرش پرستاری آزاد بیشتره یا علوم آزمایشگاهی؟

مرسی
منطقه 3

----------


## Mohammad DH

> ببین،ازاد هرچی بری اصلا مهم نیست،تکمیل ظرفیت هرچی بخوای میتونی بری با هر رتبه ای!
> من دوستام تهران غرب بودن،تکمیل ظرفیت رفتن تهران مرکز ! اونم عمران(عمران کلا سال قبل ترکوند،رتبه های خوب میخواست!)
> یعنی یکی از دوستام مستقیم،با رتبه 6000 عمران تهران مرکز قبولید،بعد اون یکی توی تکمیل ظرفیت با رتبه 28000 اومد پیشش !
> کلا من 99% دوستام دانشگاه ازادن!سوال داشتی بگو


سلام ممنون شما الان کدوم دانشگاهی؟ از بین این ازادای تهران مکانیک کدوم بالاتره؟
راستی من رشته دومی که بهش علاقه دارم مواده در واقع من ته هدفم معدنه ولی نمی خوام از طریق مهندسی معدن بهش برسم چون واقعا چیزی از توش در نمیاد یا مکانیک یا مواد یکم از رشتتون توضیح می دین استاداتون دانشگاه و فضا و دانشجو هاو...

----------


## Mohammad DH

> من فوق لیسانس مکانیک دارم.
> هم لیسانس و فوق رو سراسری روزانه بودم.
> یونی تبریز هم که بعد تهران و اصفهان بهترین یونی ایرانه واسه مکانیک!
> سوال داشتین بفرمایین.


ممنون یه سوالی الان ترتیب اولویت دانشجو ها به ترتیب چه شاخه هایی از مکانیکه؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

به خاطر نظام مهندسی و حق امضا فقط سیالات

----------

